
Batteriser: a gadget that extends alkaline battery life - chris-at
http://www.macworld.com/article/2928997/batteriser-is-a-250-gadget-that-extends-disposable-battery-life-by-800-percent.html#tk.rss_all
======
jwr
One should be careful evaluating the claims.

A good boost converter will be ~90% efficient (it can be more efficient, but
not miniaturized like the pictures show). So, to begin with, you'll discard
~10% of your energy.

Now look at AA alkaline discharge curves: [http://www.powerstream.com/AA-
tests.htm](http://www.powerstream.com/AA-tests.htm)

Indeed if you gadget reports the batteries as dead at 1.25V, you can still get
~40% more usage. But most gadgets don't work that way. 1.25V is the normal
voltage of a fully charged NiMH rechargeable AA, so if you gadget works with
those, the real cutoff point is likely closer to 1.15V or so.

The booster will boost the voltage (at the expense of current, obviously, plus
losses) so that even though the battery will be below 1.15V, output voltage
will be at 1.5V. Looking at the graphs, this buys you less than 1/5th, and if
you consider the losses in the boost converter, probably half that.

The "800%" claim seems totally bogus. Perhaps with a gadget that stops working
when the voltage falls below 1.45V per cell.

I'm not saying it's not a useful gadget (and I'm very impressed by the
miniaturization: where is the inductor? This thing must run at several MHz at
least!) — just that the claims should be taken with a large grain of salt.

~~~
userbinator
_Perhaps with a gadget that stops working when the voltage falls below 1.45V
per cell._

And such a gadget is one that no one would buy, and consequently no one would
produce. Electronics designed to run off AA batteries already extract as much
energy as is practical from them. From those discharge curves you can see that
there is a gentle downward-sloping section, followed by a distinct "knee" at
the end where the voltage falls rapidly. That is where the gadget would be
designed to work down to.

Sure there's a few percent more beyond that, but adding a boost converter
which attempts to extract that energy won't work - the boost converter itself
will be consuming energy, and likely far more than is available past the knee,
so this device could actually _reduce_ how long your batteries last!

As for the miniaturisation - this isn't that small; similar boosters have been
present in MP3 players, cellphones, and other battery-powered electronics for
years. Fitting everything on a PCB with the diameter of an AA and less than
1mm thick is not that hard. Look at the ISL9113A for one example. I haven't
laid out a boost converter in a design with that space constraint, but it
turns out to be roughly of that area anyway and I'm sure if you did things
like cutouts to sit the passives into the board, it'll be thin enough.

~~~
ansible
_And such a gadget is one that no one would buy, and consequently no one would
produce. Electronics designed to run off AA batteries already extract as much
energy as is practical from them._

Indeed. If your gadget can make use of NiMH rechargables, then you're already
having to deal with about 1.2V per cell, and that's when they're fully
charged!

So if you need 3.0V or 3.3V nominal for your main supply, you are probably
already using a buck/boost switching regulator. As long as the battery can
supply enough current, your gadget will keep going, and drain pretty much all
the useful energy from it.

------
throwaway434317
How can other posters take this article at face value? This reads 100% like a
fake ad (I mean stylistically and in terms of presentation, like the kind of
thing you see "Advertisement" written in small text over the top of while it's
run in the New Yorker or wherever. I read them. I like it. Because they're
amusing.) The only thing that keeps it from being one is that it's on
macworld.com. Like, really? Industrial espionage, a real "professional job"?
"Big Battery"? Everyone here has worked on way more interesting technology
than a metal sleeve and a farfetched tale - which is all this is - and who
breaks into our offices to steal our tech? It doesn't happen. Nobody would do
it even if the device works exactly as stated.

Do these prototypes look to you like something that came out of a test lab?
The only work put into them is the branding, "Batteriser" a word that is
mentioned 43 times in 2000 words, including the first word of the title.

I'm not calling this native advertising but if it isn't, it seems the only one
more gullible than this journalist is everyone else who swallows this hook,
line, and sinker.

You could have written the same article but with some doohickey that lowers
gas mileage by increasing oxygen mixture, and gets stolen in a brazen act of
industrial espionage, a real professional job.

come on. we're adults here. this article is insulting. Where are the details
of the break-in, such as date or what precisely was stolen, or where it
happened - you know: journalism?

~~~
chisleu
Battery makers hate him! See what THEY don't want you to know!

~~~
ad_hominem
Could we leave the funny comments for Reddit?

~~~
eclipxe
What's wrong with humor on HN? I think it is perfectly fine.

~~~
ad_hominem
I make exceptions for really clever ones, but I think these low-effort
comments fail the substance test[1]. If you encourage this stuff you'll start
to see karma trains like the other commenter tried to start, and it won't be
long before you have to scroll past the puns and maymays in order to read
anything of substance like you do on Reddit (save for some subreddits that are
aggressively moderated for serious replies).

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

~~~
Domenic_S
Aggressively moderated subs like /r/askscience enforce the content rule for
top-level comments, not children. It works there because you can collapse a
thread very easily, unlike HN.

------
userbinator
_Batteroo says the sleeve and its boost circuitry doesn 't introduce any extra
risk of chemical leakage._

From
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alkaline_battery#Leaks](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alkaline_battery#Leaks)

 _The reason for leaks is that as batteries discharge — either through usage
or gradual self-discharge — the chemistry of the cells changes and some
hydrogen gas is generated. This out-gassing increases pressure in the battery.
Eventually, the excess pressure either ruptures the insulating seals at the
end of the battery, or the outer metal canister, or both._

In other words by extracting more energy, there is more hydrogen evolved and
it _will_ increase their tendency to leak.

This was also posted on an EE forum I frequent, and the opinions on it so far
have been mostly negative:

[http://www.eevblog.com/forum/reviews/'batterizer'-claims-
to-...](http://www.eevblog.com/forum/reviews/'batterizer'-claims-to-increase-
disposable-battery-life-8x/)

IMHO rechargeable lithium is the way to go. An 18650 has several times the
energy of an AA while being not much bigger, and can be recharged. They're
still not all that common in the West, but equipment like torches, power
banks, and portable fans which take 18650s are gaining in popularity.

~~~
m-i-l
And the 18650 is about to be produced on a massive scale in the Tesla
Gigafactory.

Personally I've recently switched from conventional AA rechargeable NiMH
batteries to low self-discharge NiMH batteries (branded Eneloop) and am very
impressed - things like my keyboard and mouse were needing to be recharged
every 2 days or so and now I can go 2 weeks or more.

~~~
matthewrhoden1
You're mouse must use a lot of power. I use a Logitech mouse
([http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/anywhere-mouse-
mx-p?cr...](http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/anywhere-mouse-mx-p?crid=7))
and I forget it even runs on batteries.

If you have enough light in the room a solar keyboard is also pretty awesome,
I had one for the longest time. Kept it until I accidentally broke the keys
cleaning it. Keyboard selection is very much based on taste though, so I
assume you probably saw one and didn't like it.

------
pdx
Back in 2001 I was designing mp3 players with boost converters in them that
could start switching from a battery as low as 0.9V. It was hard to find boost
converters in 2001 that worked down to 0.9V. It's obviously not hard to find
them in 2015.

Any product that is evaluated on it's battery life already has very efficient
boost converters built into it. Battery life is priority #1 for any battery
powered product design team. It's agonized over in every design decision from
the very 1st schematic.

About the only products that don't seem to give a shit about battery life are
toys. Toy designers know that you are not making buy/don't-buy decisions based
on battery life, when you're looking at a toy in the store. Toy designers cost
optimize their circuits aggressively, at the expense of battery life. They
deserve a special place in hell for that. This product would benefit many
toys. Not much else, though.

~~~
userbinator
If you were still involved with those 4-5 years after that, you might remember
these cute little things:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:S1_mp3_player_example-
edit...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:S1_mp3_player_example-edit.png)

They lasted a long time on just one AA or AAA cell. The SoC had the boost
converters integrated into it, and from what I remember could work down to
~0.85V.

------
drodgers
"Batteriser can continue to deliver a 1.5 volt charge in batteries that have
discharged down to 0.6 volts. There are more than eight 0.1 volt steps between
0.6 and 1.5 volts, so, in grossly simplified terms, the Batteriser can extend
operational battery life somewhere around a factor of eight."

...

No. That's not how maths works.

~~~
Dylan16807
They explained right after that how you get more amp-hours at each voltage
step. The math works for that, though I don't think it fits the actual
behavior of the discharge curve past 1.1 volts...

------
afandian
If this is such a great idea why isn't the circuit integrated into the devices
that use batteries? I'm sure it wouldn't be difficult monitor the discharge
rate and kick in the circuit when it's needed and the battery has demonstrated
that it's an alkaline by its discharge profile.

~~~
nodata
Take a guess.

~~~
afandian
Here are my guesses:

1 - they already do

2 - the technology isn't actually sound or reliable or is only suitable in
very specific cases

3 - it's too difficult to integrate

4 - the batteries aren't rated for it, or there's FCC regulations, or EMF
problems or standards that prohibit it

5 - it makes batteries explode sometimes

6 - it makes batteries too unpredictable and makes monitoring even less
accurate

7 - it doesn't provide enough current when in use

8 - there's some massive industry conspiracy and they'll be coming for your
children next

How'd I do?

~~~
VLM
9 - draws too much current when not in use. Theres some icom radio battery
holders that are "famously" active, you can run a portable mobile radio (think
hand held police radio or ham radio) on 2 AA batteries but the upconverter
runs 24x7 once the batteries are installed so in 6 months, even if never used,
the batteries are dead and in a year they're leaking. Think of the remote
control for a TV that dies annually no matter how much or little you use it,
all the amphours went into standby losses, operation energy was a rounding
error. You can't run an upconverter for free, although technology is improving
etc etc. Of course lower losses imply higher impedances which generally result
in higher static sensitivity.

10 - "everyone knows" overdrained batteries leak, cheaper ones worse than the
expensive ones.

------
michaelt

      “The time it takes for the battery voltage to drop by 
      0.1V is longer at lower voltages versus at higher 
      voltages. That means that if a constant current was drawn 
      from the battery, it would take the battery a lot longer 
      to discharge from 1.2V to 1.1V than it would from 1.5V to 
      1.4V. This means that the extent to which the battery 
      life is increased could be even higher.”
    

Sure, but if you're drawing 20mA at 1.5v, you only need to draw 20mA from a
1.5v battery. If the battery drops to 1.2 volts, for constant power output
you'll need to pull 25mA into the boost converter.

~~~
blinken
The article reads like a scam for exactly this reason. Sure, if you scale the
power you draw from the battery as the voltage drops then I don't doubt you
get a 8x increase in battery life.

But if you keep your power draw constant - ie. you're actually powering
something useful from your battery - then current draw must rise as the
voltage falls, and it will fall asymptotically. I can't see you getting
anywhere near 8x; more like 1.5x. If that.

Here's a random page with graphs, because science:
[http://www.powerstream.com/AA-tests.htm](http://www.powerstream.com/AA-
tests.htm)

------
Confiks
I do think that the claims made by Macworld are somewhat exaggerated. This
kind of journalism always needs to be taken with some grains of salt. The
paragraph in which the 800% extension is described, sounds messy, and doesn't
cohere with some other claims made in the article.

The motivation of the story, namely that of a robbery of private documents,
seems odd, and I can understand that it will immediately raise red flags among
readers.

Some other points in the article did seem plausible to me. Modern electronics
need stable voltages to keep working properly. The working of voltage
regulators is well understood. Only the miniaturization is the invention,
which is patented
([https://www.google.com/patents/US20120121943](https://www.google.com/patents/US20120121943)),
and has a very verbose application compared to other patents. There can of
course be issues with the technology, of which theories are offered by some
commenters.

Another patent by "Frankie Roohparvar" (and not Bob as in the article), can be
found here:
[https://www.google.com/patents/US6717853](https://www.google.com/patents/US6717853)
, and Mr. Roohparvar can be seen talking (presumably; I only skipped around)
here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V6IKoFhBtQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V6IKoFhBtQ)

For some theories that commenters are offering, an elaborate conspiracy would
be required, building up references and trust, only to mislead absolutely and
quite likely not get away with it.

Of course, conspiracies exist, but please don't think so lightly about arguing
them.

~~~
bobwaycott
Just want to note there is both a Frankie _and_ Bob Roohparvar. They are the
cofounders of Batteriser/Batteroo. Bob's the CEO. Frankie's the Chairman (he's
also the CEO at Skyera).[0][1]

\---

[0]: It's on the front page of the company's "website" @
[http://batteriser.com](http://batteriser.com) \-- which is really a redirect
to a page on a _different_ domain -- and Frankie is said to have 500+ patents.

[1]: Quick Google searching led to his linkedin page, and various other
results, like Bloomberg research.

[EDIT: clarity & wording (...and now fixing formatting mistakes)]

------
pjc50
This is a very nifty commercialisation and miniturisation of the "joule thief"
circuit, a type of switchmode power supply.

~~~
comboy
My thouths exactly. Looks like the patent[1] is more about the sleeve than the
actual circuit (because well, I guess it would/should be hard to patent Joule
thief[2]).

[1]
[https://www.google.com/patents/US20120121943](https://www.google.com/patents/US20120121943)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joule_thief](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joule_thief)

------
cryodesign
Why would I want to buy this gadget compared to investing my money in
rechargeable batteries? I would probably use non-rechargeables for smoke
detectors only.

Also the environmental impact is less with rechargeable batteries[1]

[1]
[http://ec.europa.eu/environment/waste/batteries/pdf/battery_...](http://ec.europa.eu/environment/waste/batteries/pdf/battery_report_june2010.pdf)

Edit: fix typos

~~~
ohitsdom
If this actually works as promised, it would help with the environmental
impact of disposable batteries by greatly extending their life.

~~~
dbdr
Quote from the study linked in grandparent:

 _NiMH batteries compared to alkaline batteries cause about 96 times less
damage to each of the three damage criteria (for 400 cycles)._

So even if batteriser allows alkalines to be used 8 times longer, rechargeable
(NiMH) batteries would still be 12 times better than that for these three
criterias (human health, ecosystem quality and resources).

------
bobwaycott
So, the same exact article appears on PCWorld, at the exact URL (just change
the domain's 'mac' > 'pc'). Is that normal? I never visit either site, so I'm
unfamiliar how much cross-posted content it/they feature across both
domains.[0]

Oddly (to me, at least), the company's domain
([http://batteriser.com](http://batteriser.com)) redirects to a single page on
_another_ domain. That page & domain is [http://comingsoon-
tech.com/batteriser](http://comingsoon-tech.com/batteriser).

Curiously, [http://comingsoon-tech.com](http://comingsoon-tech.com) (sans
path) redirects to [http://agency20.com](http://agency20.com), an agency that
describes itself as offering "bespoke crowdfunding strategy ... as a way for
creative professionals and entrepreneurs to successfully fund & grow their
projects, while retaining 100% ownership and creative control."[2][4]

Looking at the page one lands on via the redirect trip from
[http://batteriser.com](http://batteriser.com) > [http://comingsoon-
tech.com/batteriser](http://comingsoon-tech.com/batteriser), I can't help but
notice an _insane_ amount of nearly identical wording as that which appears in
the PC/MacWorld articles.

Something is quite fishy here.

\---

[0]: I found this via the Batteriser Twitter account[1], which made its first
tweet 12 hrs ago--declaring they've launched--with a link to the PCWorld
endpoint.

[1]: [https://twitter.com/gobatteriser](https://twitter.com/gobatteriser) [4]

[2]: i've combined direct quotes from their home page & "our story" page[3]

[3]: [http://www.agency20.com/our-story/](http://www.agency20.com/our-story/)
[+]

[4]: someone at agency|2.0 really ought to fix the Twitter description by
adding a "with" or "using" or some other such coordinating helper verb,
preposition, phrase, what-have-you. one expects a bit finer fit and finish
with bespoke goods. [+]

[+]: footnotes for footnotes are fun

[EDIT: formatting screwups]

------
jacquesm
That's clever. I used a similar trick to boost the output of my windmill
during low-wind days when the voltage from the alternator would not be larger
than the voltage of the batteries.

I don't understand this bit:

> The next step is an Indiegogo campaign in late June, and then delivery in
> late September.

If they already have a working product and a price set and they're going to
ship in September they should be well into mass production right now and such
a campaign would not make much sense.

If made cheap enough the circuitry could possibly be internalized in the
battery sleeve.

~~~
wangarific
This happens often. The Kickstarter campaign is more about marketing the
product than getting funding to manufacture it.

~~~
shultays
Also free money.

------
ferongr
You won't get much power (Wh, as opposed to mAh) from a cell at a low state of
charge. The initial lower voltage of the almost empty cell, combined with the
increased voltage sag under load due to the converter pulling increased
amounts of current will result in dubious amounts of actual extra energy. In
any case, many complicated electronic gadgets already use some kind of voltage
regulator that maximizes the runtime of the device, this gadget (if it works
as advertised) would be useful only for some direct-drive lights or motors

------
mschuster91
How is this supposed to work w/ rechargeable batteries? Deep-discharging can
permanently kill a battery.

~~~
muppetman
It's not. It's for Alkaline batteries.

*Edit: I'm wrong. See below. Ignore this comment!

~~~
mschuster91
> "Roohparvar says the sleeve will also work with 1.2 volt rechargeable
> batteries, boosting them up to 1.5 volts."

~~~
muppetman
Sincere apologies, I don't know how I missed that the first reading.

------
skyshine
Could these be used to boost NiMH to 1.5 volts?

Could I finally stop throwing money at my smoke detector which always throws a
fit at about 2AM if I try and put NiMH in it?

~~~
jerf
Alkaline is still often the best choice for those really long, low draw
applications. That said, if you really want NiMH, make sure it's the latest-
generation "low self-discharge" ones, which do seem to be much better about
holding on to power for longer. I haven't tried to put it in my smoke
detector, but the low-self discharge are now reasonable for use in TV remotes
and such. To be honest, unless you use your remote a _lot_ , it's probably
still more economical to use alkaline on those, but, well, my battery needs
have fluctuated a lot over the years and is now trending down as the kids get
out of the "battery-powered toy" phase, and the NiMH-in-hand is still cheaper
than the alkaline on the store shelf, right?

~~~
skyshine
I've been using low self discharge NiMH batteries for years. I find they are
better than Alkaline for almost everything. They are fine in all my remotes.
Last for months. It is only a couple of items that just don't work with any
NiMH batteries. The smoke detector and a clock. It's not that they run dry
quickly. The smoke detector fails within 24 hours (gives a battery low warning
siren) and a clock that just doesn't work.

~~~
jerf
"They are fine in all my remotes."

I don't mean they are bad. I mean that putting a ~5$ battery set in a remote,
in a place where you're going to recharge it perhaps once or twice, can't
justify the premium over just buying cheap alkalines the two or three times,
_max_ , you'll be changing batteries. (Heck, the stupid cheap ones the remotes
typically ship with tend to last a couple of years themselves.) They _work_ ,
and if you're in my position where you already have them, use them, but I
would recommend against buying NiMH of any kind explicitly for your remotes.

------
PythonicAlpha
I just wonder, if the video is part of a new, clever (or not) marketing
strategy?

At least at my computer (tried with two different browsers), the video stops
after 17sec or so and is interrupted in midst of a sentence by a form to enter
my email address. I just wanted to view the video to the end, but have to
enter my email instead??

Either an error in the page (?) or a clever marketing strategy?? In my case,
not so clever, because I will not adhere to such tactics.

It could also be, that the whole thing is similar to that tactics? As jwf also
pointed out, the claims are a little over the top. I don't think, that 800%
are really achievable. Maybe 20-30% in real life applications. That of course
could be still good, when the gadget will not be to costly and is unlimited
reusable. Still the question remains, if simple rechargeable are not still
better (for your economy and the environment) in cases where you have battery-
intensive applications. I try to limit the usage of non-rechargeables to cases
where the battery is swapped really seldom -- and in such cases, additional
gadgets just make life more complicated.

------
noipv4
I am guessing it's a miniaturised charge pump boost (uses a few capacitors and
an electronic switch) converter, similar to ones produced by Maxim.
[http://www.maximintegrated.com/en/app-
notes/index.mvp/id/725](http://www.maximintegrated.com/en/app-
notes/index.mvp/id/725) Nowhere in the article I see an alkaline battery
discharge curve. [http://www.powerstream.com/AA-
tests.htm](http://www.powerstream.com/AA-tests.htm)

Battery discharge curves are never linear. Most capacity is lost between 1.5V
and 1.3V. I am afraid this device might be snake oil.

------
IanDrake
Certainly a neat gadget, but here's the part that blows me away...

>They’ll never out-sexy the Apple Watch or _Surface Pro 3_.

That, coming from macworld.com, has me wondering if hell just froze over.

------
jellicle
As people have already discussed, voltage boosters for things like LED
flashlights are already in wide use (usually called a "voltage regulator").
The tradeoff appears to be something like:

\-- longer life at full rated voltage

\-- when the battery dies, it dies suddenly and completely, no tapering down -
one second it's on, the next second it is dead as a doornail

\-- parasitic current drain drains batteries even when they're not in use

\-- more expensive

They most definitely do NOT increase usable battery life by 8x.

------
spiritplumber
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joule_thief](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joule_thief)
Here.

------
chrisBob
One issue I don't see addressed is that I appreciate the warning I get as my
batteries die. In an apple trackpad, like the one in the "article", I get a
few weeks notice when my batteries are dying. With this am I more likely to
have devices just give up suddenly?

That, plus the safety concerns and the fact that their math is bogus will
probably keep me from using one.

------
joosters
Where are the published 3rd party test results? If all they say is true, it
would be simple & cheap to get an independent test done showing a range of
devices and the run times with & without the batteriser.

Their one-line statement from Dr. Kiumars Parvin is worthless on its own. Show
some confirmed test results on real life items, or you are just selling snake
oil.

------
noonespecial
Strange that he picked a mac keyboard for the demo. Mine works until the
batteries reach 0.8v each. Batteries that are long "dead" in my kids toys make
my keyboard work for weeks. (Of course the Mac starts alerting me of impending
doom much sooner. Is this just a clever way to lie to the power meter and get
it to shut up?)

The trackpad on the other hand...

------
liquidcool
Dumb question: do most battery meters (internal to the device) test voltage?
If so, does that mean using this would give you no warning that your batteries
are dying? From the demo, it sounds like they might go from 100% straight to
dead, at least from the device's perspective.

------
josefresco
I got about 3 paragraphs in before my browser succumbed to the atrocious ad/JS
bloat on this site. I'll hunt down a mirror/print version.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Luckily there's browser addons that can help with stopping most of the excess
there.

------
powera
OK, this article is hopefully getting spam upvotes - it's clearly a terrible
article promoting some (probably terrible) product through lies.

------
jhallenworld
I wonder how noisy it is.. I mean if I use one in an old AM radio, does the
radio become useless from switching noise?

------
lttlrck
I would be surprised if most /electronic/ gadgets don't have circuitry that
already do this.

------
fugyk
If we now use 20% energy of battery as batteriser claims, how can it extend
the life of battery by 800%.

------
tlrobinson
Why aren't voltage boosters built into more products? Cost? Will they destroy
rechargeables?

------
kabouseng
I'm not sure if it is a good idea to use this device with your rechargeable
batteries...

~~~
m_eiman
According to the article _Roohparvar says the sleeve will also work with 1.2
volt rechargeable batteries, boosting them up to 1.5 volts._ , but they don't
say anything about how well the rechargables would handle this usage.

~~~
Filligree
The usual way for rechargables, I imagine. They'll handle it just fine until
they die from an overly deep discharge.

If the chip is very clever, then it'll detect that it's working on a
rechargable (from voltage curves?), and stop discharging after a certain
point. But the specifics there depend on the exact chemistry used, so it'd be
difficult to get it right.

------
fiovio
Can I actually buy this gadget already?

~~~
kissickas
>... will cost just $10 for a pack of four when it goes on sale in September

~~~
fiovio
Hey thanks, didn't notice that.

------
ankitgarg43
We need this out as soon as possible. I personally think so because then we
will manufacture less alkaline based batteries and save the environment. Also
then things will be more efficient. We as people should protect this invention
against the big company giants. Who will definitely try to kill it.

I request you all to get it out there and make the best of it.

Mr. Bob Roohparvar

I STAND BY HERE IN THIS AMAZING INVENTION'S PROGRESS

